# For those feeding Merrick



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I've been slowly introducing Merrick kibble into Zoe's homemade diet that I had her on while taking meds. Has anyone else noticed a HUGE increase in both frequency & umm...amount (?) of poop? I had started a thread earlier on something I had read about finding the right food for your fluffbutt & the better the match for your baby, the less amount of elimination due to their body really using everything in the food. I know Merrick is a great quality, but should I try her maybe on Solid Gold? Or is it a good thing to "eliminate" so much waste & the above theory is not correct? Just so you know, I'm talking about a HUGE GIGOONDUS increase here! LOL</span>


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm not sure what the truth is regarding poop...Bella switched from NB to Solid Gold wee bits and hers was runny for two days but now its normal consistency and frequency, so no worries now. Harley is going to be on Merrick when my father runs out of her old bag of NB, I will let you know how it goes. I know its normal for them to have some stomach upset while switching foods, but I don't know how long it lasts or how much is too much. Switching them gradually is difficult when they pick out the new food and ignore the old, so I've never been able to do it gradually enough so that they don't feel yucky for a day. I wish I could tell you the poops will get back to normal, but since Bella chose Solid Gold and left the Merrick behind I really don't know. Maybe Harley will give us some insight into this when she starts eating the Merrick, I'm not mentioning this thread to my dad though....he would hear "more poop" and never open the bag, lol. I'll just spy on them.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I've been slowly introducing Merrick kibble into Zoe's homemade diet that I had her on while taking meds. Has anyone else noticed a HUGE increase in both frequency & umm...amount (?) of poop? </span>[/B]


LOL... we've been on Merrick for about 3 weeks now and I haven't noticed any difference in their poops. Mine go twice a day... once in the morning and once before bed. Their poop was a little softer than normal in the beginning but it's all back to normal now.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Cooper and Gracie have been on Merrick for a yr now....*they both poop twice a day*...thats it...and its nice and hard. Brody goes several times a day, because he eats 3x a day and much bigger portions than they do _and he is a puppy_.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I tried the Merrick on both my boys and they didn't like it much, I tried the Mediterranian, their poop was normal although Koko had a problem with his tummy to begin with so I can't blame the food.
I have now switched to Canidae all life stages Lamb & Brown Rice canned for Scooby and both canned and kibble for Koko and they both eat it. Koko is pooping much less and his poops are firm, but then he also has been on meds for his IBS, once that is done we will see what happens.
Scooby was a little loose at first with the switch, and he only went once each day, but today his poop is firm and less of it.
I am hoping this is the last switch I have to make now and they can settle on the one food


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Guess it goes to show diff. foods work differently on different dogs. Kosmo pooped several times a day with Merrick and it was mustard color and mushy. Now on Canidae-he goes twice a day, it's firm, darker and doesn't smell AS BAD.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Guess it goes to show diff. foods work differently on different dogs. Kosmo pooped several times a day with Merrick and it was mustard color and mushy. Now on Canidae-he goes twice a day, it's firm, darker and doesn't smell AS BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same goes for me.
On Merrick, mushy and mustard color plus increase in amount of times going to poo and smelly. 
Now on CAnidae... all better.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=390011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here! I think Darla and Dakota poop all day long. I am swithching when I finish this bag.


----------

